# RCI Points for Trading into Disney



## dannybaker

Is there a chart showing the points needed to exchange into Disney with RCI? Or the different seasons for trading?


----------



## lawgs

dannybaker said:


> Is there a chart showing the points needed to exchange into Disney with RCI? Or the different seasons for trading?




no chart that i know of, but the points vary by season and unit size....

and if anything like what is happening on the weeks side with tpu's for dvc exchange ....they could  change on  a dime at the whim of either RCI/DVC


----------



## Purseval

I don't know if it changes depending on what you own but for HGVC it is 3400 points for a 1br and 4800 for a 2br


----------



## timesharegirl101

*RCI points*

If you go to RCI's website you can see a point chart for each Disney resort that will show you how many RCI points it takes to book each size unit at each resort for each week and you don't have to log in to see it.

Just make sure you do not own a resort within 30 miles of a Disney resort in Orlando or you cannot book there.


----------



## dannybaker

*Total RCI points for Old Key West*

Hello, I just got a reservation for mid July 2012 in a one bedroom, total was 48 points. We noticed that the points in early June were only 44 points. We put in a request for a second week for end August to mid September. I am really amazed at the extremely high points required, I could get five weeks in Orlando with the same points. We have always had a dream of staying in one of Disney Resorts so we are okay with the exchange. We are in the process of finding and purchasing some Disney points.


----------



## MichaelColey

dannybaker said:


> I am really amazed at the extremely high points required, I could get five weeks in Orlando with the same points. We have always had a dream of staying in one of Disney Resorts so we are okay with the exchange.


And that's exactly why they can command the price they do.    I'm guilty as well.  Disney is worth a premium with us.


----------



## vacationhopeful

AKV has free WIFI now. Just wish laptop work vs 7inch toy... DVC does have some nice perks.


----------



## dannybaker

*Just got our second week confirmed with RCI*

Disney's Beach Club Villas one bedroom
Resort IDV02
The reservation was set for 2-9 August 2012. Total Points with RCI 41.


----------



## jlepstein1

timesharegirl101 said:


> If you go to RCI's website you can see a point chart for each Disney resort that will show you how many RCI points it takes to book each size unit at each resort for each week and you don't have to log in to see it.
> 
> Just make sure you do not own a resort within 30 miles of a Disney resort in Orlando or you cannot book there.


could you tell me where this chart is on the RCI website? I've looked for it many times but not found it.  I have RCI points from deposited weeks at another Timeshare and have been looking for someplace to exchange. DVC would be my first choice, even though it requires a lot of points. Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Are you talking about RCI Weeks or RCI Points, because those are two different systems entirely.  

If you look at Sightings/ Distressed for past postings, you will see a studio is about 38 points in Weeks, but the same studio in Points could be 28,500-48,500.


----------



## Culli

lawgs said:


> no chart that i know of, but the points vary by season and unit size....
> 
> and if anything like what is happening on the weeks side with tpu's for dvc exchange ....they could  change on  a dime at the whim of either RCI/DVC



No kidding, I see July at 48 TPUs for a 1br at Wilderness and Beach Club and earlier in the year I got a 1br at Bay Lake for 32 TPUs for July - that is a 50% increase!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

*RCI Points is actually more fair with numbers and seasons.*



Culli said:


> No kidding, I see July at 48 TPUs for a 1br at Wilderness and Beach Club and earlier in the year I got a 1br at Bay Lake for 32 TPUs for July - that is a 50% increase!!!!



RCI Points has never changed, even from the beginning of DVC deposits.

Slow Season (early December, most of January, part of April-early May)
28.5K Studio
42.5K 1 bed
70K 2 bed

Mid-season (late August-late November, part of February and March, mid-May to early June)

38K Studio
56K 1 bed
95K 2 bed

Prime season (summer, holidays, spring break)

48K studio
71K 1 bed
118K 2 bed

Amounts are approximate, because OKW and SSR are cheaper by a few thousand points.  BLT is quite a bit higher for slow season (48.5K for a 1 bed).


----------



## KACTravels

Is there a list of Disney RCI codes somewhere on this forum?


----------



## MichaelColey

KACTravels said:


> Is there a list of Disney RCI codes somewhere on this forum?


There is, right here.  Basically, they're DV01, DV02 up through DV11 or so.

I believe DV11 is Aulani and DV12 should be Grand Floridian.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

MichaelColey said:


> There is, right here.  Basically, they're DV01, DV02 up through DV11 or so.
> 
> I believe DV11 is Aulani and DV12 should be Grand Floridian.



Well they are building something over there...


----------



## KACTravels

Thanks Michael. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mayble

I used 52 points for a two bedroom at Boardwalk Villas in July.  It's a lot of points but still cheaper than booking through Disney.


----------



## Culli

Mayble said:


> I used 52 points for a two bedroom at Boardwalk Villas in July.  It's a lot of points but still cheaper than booking through Disney.



Depending on your cost per TPU probably cheaper than the DVC MFs!


----------



## Colorado Belle

For those of us who own DVC but don't belong to RCI, could you 'translate' average cost per RCI points?  Just wondering what '46 points' to rent a 2bd DVC unit would translate to in maintenance fees. Thanks.

Also, and I will post this elsewhere, but has anyone else heard the rumor/fact???? that II is taking over or merging with RCI in January?


----------



## Culli

Colorado Belle said:


> For those of us who own DVC but don't belong to RCI, could you 'translate' average cost per RCI points?  Just wondering what '46 points' to rent a 2bd DVC unit would translate to in maintenance fees. Thanks.
> 
> Also, and I will post this elsewhere, but has anyone else heard the rumor/fact???? that II is taking over or merging with RCI in January?



There are two ways to get into RCI weeks (TPU) and points.  Look at TPU or points threads as cost is all over the place.  TPU costs per point can range from $5 - $60 a point in weeks, it depends on what your MFs are and how many TPUs you get from your deposit.  I don't know much about points side of RCI but I belive a that can range from $.005-$.05 per RCI point.  Then you add the $95 BS charge that Disney has along with your exchange fee.  

I have not heard about the RCI/II thing.


----------



## chalee94

Colorado Belle said:


> For those of us who own DVC but don't belong to RCI, could you 'translate' average cost per RCI points?  Just wondering what '46 points' to rent a 2bd DVC unit would translate to in maintenance fees. Thanks.



RCI resorts are all over the map in terms of maintenance fees and relative demand.  if a summer studio in southern california has maintenance fees of $500 but pulls 46 TPUs, then it can pull a DVC 2BR...other RCI members may have to combine multiple weeks with multiple maintenance fees...there is no standardized cost.



> Also, and I will post this elsewhere, but has anyone else heard the rumor/fact???? that II is taking over or merging with RCI in January?



i'm betting on "lie."  awfully unlikely to be true...


----------



## jmpellet

I have week 33 on Cape Cod (literally a hole in the wall) that pulls 38 points and my MF are $365 (used to be $315 until last year).  I bought it on the Bay about a year ago for $139.50!


----------

